# Can I hang my clothes out when it's cloudy?



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

My dryer is broken and I am behind on laundry. The weather today calls for a high of 59 and mostly cloudy skies. Can I hang some laundry out in this weather?


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

sure, it might take longer to dry but as long as it's not real humid your clothes will dry.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

You can always hang clothes out to dry - even in the middle of winter, they'll dry. Just not if its raining


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely, especially quick if it's windy!


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

I dry my clothes outside on the line. I live in a very very humid place. So, this answer depends on how humid it is where you live. If it is cloudy and windy, clothes will dry fast. If it is cloudy and no sun, clothes will dry mostly.
If it is cloudy and humid, but no wind, clothes will not really dry, but I still hang them out to drip off the wetness.

If it is humid, you will need to bring them in to dry in the bathroom, or around the house. In this case, use ceiling fans to move the air around, and help with drying.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep! I'm a winter line dryer here too. Wind is probably more efficient than sun in drying clothes nicely. Too hot a sun will tend to make things stiff if it dries it off too quickly anyway and a bit of wind keeps them softer.


----------

